# Low dose hydrogen peroxide



## aquarium kid (Nov 26, 2012)

Was thinking and came up with an idea, most likely dumb but eve so here it is...

It is my understanding that h202 breaks down into hydrogen and oxygen and in this process is it oxidizes organics. I was thinking if one were to dose a low amount if h202 it would help to oxidize the DOC which is believed to be one factor of algae.


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

Smart thinking! But not really new. This is already commercially available (Google: oxydator aquarium). Works quite good! Also IMO the Twinstar is the same thing


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

What kind of dosages are we talking about?


----------



## aquarium kid (Nov 26, 2012)

I don't know about dosage, would have do some digging, and experimentation, but just a random guess of around 1 ml per 5 gallons and slowly increase dose from there.


----------

